
Authors American Collapse Book Foretold Political Attacks on USPS - ZguideZ
https://vagobond.com/a-very-good-novel-coronavirus/
======
ZguideZ
So, when the post office approached the treasury and requested financial
assistance to continue paying pensions, delivering the mail, and doing
everything else the post office did – Trump didn’t see a foundational
institution of U.S. history – instead he saw a chance to stick it to that
fucking Bezos.

He had a secondary reason, that actually might have been more compelling than
the primary but which carried less emotional ammunition – the Democrats were
increasingly clamoring for a mail in vote in the 2020 election – something
that would hurt all the ‘traditional’ election rigging that all of his cronies
were engaged in.

